# Поправить путь до тарболлов

## fragment

Почему бы девелоперам не изменить дефолтный путь до каталога с архивами исходников (который сейчас /usr/portage/packages)? Очевидно ведь, что хранить их вместе с деревом неудобно.

Мелочь, конечно, но было бы приятно.

----------

## megabaks

начал про дисты, закончил пакетами...

ну и всем не угодишь - потому пусть будет по-умолчанию где есть

----------

## fragment

Ну да, я /usr/portage/distfiles имел в виду. Где исходники пакетов лежат.

----------

## init3

 *fragment wrote:*   

> Почему бы девелоперам не изменить дефолтный путь до каталога с архивами исходников (который сейчас /usr/portage/packages)? Очевидно ведь, что хранить их вместе с деревом неудобно.

 

Наверное потому что сколько людей, столько мнений.

А данный вопрос относится к той категории, в которой однозначно– и универсально–правильного ответа нет и быть не может.

Причём проявляется это именно на уровне появления вопросов. А до того умолчательное значение ничуть не хуже любого другого.

Очевидно же то, что в Gentoo тяжко жить без навыков чтения и понимания первичной документации (в данном случае man 5 make.conf), а также навыков поверки и коррекции оной (страницы руководства не всегда отличаются совершенной актуальностью и исчерпывающей полнотой).

☺

----------

## megabaks

 *fragment wrote:*   

> Почему бы девелоперам не изменить дефолтный путь до каталога с архивами исходников (который сейчас /usr/portage/packages)? Очевидно ведь, что хранить их вместе с деревом неудобно.
> 
> Мелочь, конечно, но было бы приятно.

 обоснуй.

портаж умеет атомы, а что это - правило сборки из сорсов ака ebuild или уже собранный пакет не имеет никакого значения!

потому всё верно.

тем более что пакеты лежат отдельно от ебилдов - дерево и бинарные пакеты не смешиваются.

ты ещё попроси о вынесении за пределы ${PORTDIR} профилей, масок и т.д.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Вообще высказывалось предположение вынести разнести /usr/portage на /var/gentoo/portage, /var/gentoo/distfiles и /var/gentoo/packages(как-то так, точнее не помню). Идея нашла кое-какую поддержку, но очень вялую.

----------

